# "windows-no disk" errors



## mjiewang (Oct 21, 2005)

An error message keeps coming up when I start the windows (I am using windows XP)if i close the error messages, it will keep come out a few times. after the few times, the error messages can be closed, but the system also heng already. Why is it happening and how can I get rid of it?? is that one kind of virus? thanks


----------



## emoxley (Jan 6, 2004)

This is the Mac forum, not the windows forum..................


----------

